# Potencia de Fuente de PC para 3 discos SATA



## efreyre (May 17, 2007)

Hola amigos, quisiera ver si acá me pueden responder de cuántos watts tiene que ser una fuente switching de la PC si tiene que alimentar a 3 discos del tipo SATA...

Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Nilfred (May 17, 2007)

Algunos discos SATA se pueden configurar para que no enciendan todos a la vez, además la BIOS debe ser capaz de soportar la función. Solo en ese caso no requiere gran fuente.

En el peor de los casos:
3 discos me sugiere RAID 5, y RAID 5 me sugiere misión crítica: La mas grande que puedas pagar empezando con una de 500W Dual Rail de marca reconocida (Ej: Codegen)

¿Necesitas una respuesta mas técnica? En la etiqueta del disco dice cuanto consume, tambien encontras esa información en la web del fabricante.


----------



## efreyre (May 18, 2007)

GRacias por tu respuesta, finalmente vi que el problema fue que la MainBoard se quemó, no sé la razón , pero la quite del case y debajo estaba negrita   

Saludos


----------



## Sergioigres (Jul 31, 2020)

Qué tal grupo? Mi duda es sobre las fuentes de poder para cuando se está armando una computadora de escritorio. Cómo funcionan? veo que se tienen apartados como "periféricos y SATA" y supongo que ese apartado tendrá tensiones distintas que las de "PCI y CPU", pero qué pasa cuando queremos cambiar de un GPU a otro con diferentes consumos de voltaje? ¿O depende del número de pines que conectes a la fuente y cada pin suma cierta tensión? O cómo funciona exactamente? apreciaría que fueran explícitos. Muchas gracias


----------

